# Front leg lameness in Labrador.... Advise/thoughts please



## millimoo (30 December 2010)

My lab will be 3 years old in January. When she was 8 months old she had elbow pain, which ultimately led to xrays and a joint tap (something which in hindsight I regret). The results didn't show up anything abnormal.
Last weekend she went lame in the same leg, which improved with restricted exercise, and the lameness itself walked off after a few strides.
I have taken her to the vets today as she is still showing signs of lameness (after fooling about last night). She is now on anti-inflamatorys for 1 week.
Unfortunately my vet is on holiday, and the temp said she was resisting on manipulation compared to her other leg, and was muttering OCD etc with her history.
Obviously I will speak to my vet when he's back from his holiday, but have now scared myself to death googling her symptoms.
In the now, should I completely stop her walking her?
Also could it just be a strain? The vet said the joint felt normal.
I'd really appreciate any information, experiences, recommendations etc as I'm so worried about my baby girl and I'm in a bit of a panic. Apart from the anti-inflamatorys, it felt like a pretty unsatisfactory trip to the vets to see a newly qualified locum. 
I will go back, but would you recommend I request a further xray ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 December 2010)

Have her elbows actually been properly x-rayed and scored?

It might just be a strain/sprain or even a pull in her shoulder area. Get/insist on a full proper set of x-rays if you're concerned and gentle lead exercise in the mean time.

ETA - reason for this, my fella was lame in his right hind and I was convinced his hips were shot, full set of x-rays, hips were fantastic, but he had pulled his lumbo-sacral in his back and was cleared up with correct treatment, similarly, shoulder issues can have an impact on the front legs.


----------



## millimoo (30 December 2010)

They weren't scored as far as I'm aware? But werw xrayed properly and didn't show abnormalities in the elbow joint at the time. She's a pet, and at 8 months would that have been too young to score? It's one of the reasons I regret the joint tap - i was later informed that it wouldn't prove a great deal at that age.
Her mother and father have very low hip and elbow scores, although Accept that doesn't give any guarantees.
She's very happy in herself, and most if the time you wouldn't notice it, just on getting up. Her other front leg is fine and never caused a problem.
I appreciate your speedy response and will ask for new (& proper xrays) at the end of her tablets next week - and will try not to worry in the meantime


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 December 2010)

Any dog of any breed can be hip or elbow scored once over 12 months, pets get HD and ED too!

If it gives you peace of mind, get a proper set of plates taken and get them off to the BVA, if your vet doesn't do it, find a vet in your area who does and is experienced. Even if just to rule it out, or in, and treat accordingly.
If, God forbid, damage is that apparent from the x-ray, a vet experienced in x-raying for the BVA will be able to tell you from looking.


----------



## millimoo (30 December 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Any dog of any breed can be hip or elbow scored once over 12 months, pets get HD and ED too!.
		
Click to expand...

thanks CaveCanem, I know any dog can get either, that's why I'm sooooo worried. I bought her from a friend so know her mum, her gran, and her great gran - they're all fit and healthy with great gran now 15 yrs old. Appreciate advise about BVA too. 
I assume hydrotherapy may help longer term - we have a pool nearby?


----------



## Cop-Pop (31 December 2010)

Yellow Dog quite often goes lame on his front right leg - after much investiagtion (my credit card still quivers at the thought of it) we discovered that when he strained it as a pup it caused long term muscle damage and the muscle is more prone to strain than the left one.  I was v guilty when the vet said physio at the time could have prevented it but tbh he was such a boisterous pup always wanting to play and hooning around the place that when he hurt it I gave him a days crate rest and tho he was stiff for a couple of days he was ok so we decided not to take him in


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

Swimming is great for all dogs, I'd definitely look into taking her x


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

Hi love. Been in a similar place with Chloe just with her hips. 

I'm going to go against CC in this. X-rays are definitely worthwhile but there is no need to send off your X-rays to the bva it costs a fortune, the insurance won't cover it and if you have a good vet who specialises in bones/joints, theyll be able tO tell you all you need to know. 

The scoring is only useful if you're going to breed as you need the number. The only caveat to this is if you don't have a vet at the practice who does have this specialism or one near by. 

Anyway, as for the exercise etc, I was told to carry on exactly as before because when she's examined again theyll want an accurate picture of what shes like normally. 

I also cannot recommend swimming enough BUT any decent pool now won't let you go until this has been diagnosed. So yOu might have to wait on that front. 

Good luck! I know how awful this part is. 

Hannah x


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 December 2010)

You really do need a vet who can read plates properly to allow them to give you an idea of score.  My own vet is great, and if someone was just x raying a pet I would suggest they take his score, he is usually spot on.  However I have heard of many vets who have said a dog has bad hips when they are absolutely fine.  In one case the vet offered to spay the bitch whilst still under the GA from hip x rays, luckily she was on breeding terms and they contacted me and I told them to do nothing until the score was back, she scored 6!
If the breeder of your bitch has several generations scored millimoo she would probably appreciate knowing your girls score,most breeders are keen to see how their lines breed on.
Hopefully she has just tweaked something, and a few days restricted exercise should sort her, I don't know what vet has advised but ime the only way to keep some dogs quiet is to make it lead exercise only, tough but then they have to rest.


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

FH, totally agree as long as there is an experienced vet there to read the plates, note my last line about damage being apparent  (B isn't scored, he's neutered, but between the vet, mum, and I, we've looked at enough plates to know that his hips are good) the possible need for the score is for the OP's peace of mind, the breeder's info if there is any query at all over elbows and as MM says, not every vet is an authority on hip and elbow problems, some of us are lucky!
You wouldn't want the bitch written off as a cripple for any reason, either, better knowing it ISN'T an elbow problem or shoulder problem, instead a muscle injury as has been described, then the treatment can be better targeted.

A handler friend had a bitch with intermittent lameness in the hind, he did the whole battery of tests to rule everything, hips, elbows, spine, shoulder out, she never came right, would act hopping lame and screaming one second, after a quick rub she was right as rain but it did rule her out of working.


----------



## millimoo (31 December 2010)

Thanks all for the advice..... I have a very good vet who I trust. I shall talk to him next week, and the comments here help a great deal to form part of the discussions - I was gutted to find a locum yesterday, and wouldn't have bothered if it wasn't that she needed to go on anti-inflamatorys. I'll discuss the swimming too, and get a referral..... She loves water, although prefers to wallow rather than swim - she's a bit of a wimp, and even cries if I squirt her feet with the hose (and yes she's rubbish with pain, so the lameness whilst there might not be so noticeable on a tuffy) 
I will let her breeder know any results, although she was her mums last litter and the siblings I've met are all ok (as are gran and great gran). She's not breeding at the moment as both bitches reached 7yrs and were spayed, but she's kept back a puppy from her last litter 12 months ago. My girly has  got Rocheby, Oakhouse etc through her mother and fathers side, and both parents have very low scores.
I just want to get to the bottom of things, but equally don't want to go overboard. She's insured with Petplan and has the covered for life policy (thank god).


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

If your normal vet and breeder have been looking at plates for years then, they could certainly give you a steer. I'm not going to say you MUST get them scored, if she's not being bred, for obvious, hypocritical reasons


----------



## millimoo (31 December 2010)

CaveCanem, your comments about scoring have prompted questions about his qualifications in viewing plates, so appreciate the information.
She was never to be used for breeding, she's a pet and was spayed at 12 months - although it shocked ne how many people asked if I was going to breed from her as she's so nice (their words, not mine, although I do think I have the best lab in the world


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

Millimoo, I should add, you must check that your vet is a SPECIALIST in bones/joints, NOT just that he's a good general vet. We were lucky in that our vet was both, but you must get the xrays seen by the specialist. Most, if not all, vet surgeries will have one vet that specialises in bones/joints. If you DONT have these, you then should definitely send them off. DONT just let any random vet, no matter how much you trust him, do it unless he's has specific, extra training. xxxx

P.S. CC, my god how distressing must it have been seeing that dog like that. Holy moly. xxx


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 December 2010)

He was tortured with it  she was a lovely bitch, imported, bred in the purple, he tried everything, scans, tests, drugs, chiro, massage, acupuncture, sending her away to experts for weeks, but there was nothing physical showing up at all to help pinpoint what was wrong, just put it down to deep tissue/muscle damage, and like I say, she was fine a few seconds later, like nothing was wrong, a real freak case though.


----------



## Cedars (31 December 2010)

Christ. *gives Chlo a cuddle and remembers that it could be worse*. xxxx


----------



## Honey08 (31 December 2010)

Our female lab started going lame intermittently at 3yrs old - usually due to heavy sessions chasing sticks or balls - often without prompting from us(handbrake turns) or swimming in cold water (swimming is her passion, and its murder keeping her out of water).  Every time we were about to give in and take her for x rays she would come sound again.  This year we adopted another lab from the  labrador rescue (NW).  When we took our bitch to meet him, she was a little unsound chasing around with him.  The lady at the rescue recommended a  suppliment from a company called Pooch and Mutt which was called Mobile Bones.  She said it had cleared up stiffness in various labs over the years.  We bought some, and within four days our bitch was 100% sound, and has been for three months since, despite lots of charging around in very cold weather with this new dog - which would definately rendered her unsound previously...  We got it from Pets at Home.  Worth a try..


----------

